# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى شروحات :  طريقة تحديث هاتف Galaxy Nexus إلى أندرويد 4.3

## mohamed73

طرحت غوغل قبل أيام نسخة أندرويد 4.3 الأخيرةالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].  وبدأت أمس بإطلاق التحديث عبر الهواء OTA لهاتف Galaxy Nexus. بالطبع،  سيصل التحديث أوتوماتيكيًا إلى هاتفك خلال أي لحظة، حيث ستجد إشعارًا بوصول  تحديث جديد ضمن شريط التنبيهات في الأعلى، وقد وصل التحديث تلقائيًا  للعديد من المستخدمين بالفعل. لكن التحديث قد يحتاج إلى فترة تتراوح من  أيام لأسابيع قبل وصوله للجميع، لهذا إن لم تشأ الانتظار تستطيع اتباع  أساليب التحديث اليدوي التي سنشرحها هنا. *ملاحظة 1: يجب أن  يعمل جهازك حالياً على نسخة أندرويد 4.2.2 ذات رقم الإنشاء JDQ39. تستطيع  التأكد من ذلك بالذهاب إلى قائمة الإعدادات ثم About phone للتحقق من  النسخة. في حال كان جهازك يعمل بنسخة أقدم عليك التحديث أولاً إلى أندرويد  4.2.2 قبل متابعة الخطوات.* *ملاحظة 2: هذا التحديث  لا يقوم بحذف أية تطبيقات أو ملفات موجودة على الجهاز. لكن إن كنت تخشى  حدوث أمر غير متوقع (بسبب خطأ منك في تطبيق التحديث)، فمن الأفضل حفظ نسخة  احتياطية من بياناتك الهامة.*
في البداية يجب أن تتأكد من  رقم طراز جهازك كي تقوم بتحميل التحديث الصحيح الخاص به، حيث يتوفر الهاتف  برقمي طراز هما Takju و Yakju، ويجب أن تقوم بتثبيت التحديث الخاص بطراز  هاتفك. للأسف هذا الرمز غير موجود ضمن معلومات الهاتف في قائمة About  phone. لكن تستطيع الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الذي سيخبرك برقم الطراز الصحيح للهاتف.
الآن، وبعد التأكد من رقم الطراز قم بتحميل ملف التحديث الرسمي المناسب لجهازك مباشرةً من مخدمات غوغل:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
سنشرح  هنا طريقتين، الطريقة الأولى تفترض بأن جهازك غير معدّل، أي لا يوجد  صلاحيات رووت ولا يوجد ريكوفري مخصص، أي أن جهازك ما زال بحالته الأساسية  كما اشتريته دون أي تعديلات منك. أما الطريقة الثانية فتفترض وجود صلاحيات  رووت مع ريكوفري مخصص هو ClockWorkMOD أو CWM لكنك ما زلت على نسخة أندرويد  الرسمية. هناك سيناريو ثالث وهو في حال قمت بتركيب روم مخصص، أي أن هاتفك  لا يحمل نسخة أندرويد الرسمية. هذا السيناريو لن نناقشه هنا لعدم الإطالة  لأن الشرح هو عن تطبيق تحديث غوغل الرسمي (من نسخة رسمية إلى نسخة رسمية). *الطريقة 1: ريكورفي أصلي (جهاز غير معدل)*
الخطوة 1:
من  أجل التحديث اليدوي تحتاج إلى أداة adb التي يتوجب عليك استخدامها من أجل  تنفيذ تعليمة التحديث من سطر الأوامر (cmd في ويندوز و Terminal في لينوكس  وماك). للحصول على adb عليك الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. لكن إن لم تشأ تحميل كامل الحزمة بسبب كبر حجمها، تستطيع تحميلها مع أداة Fastboot فقط وفق التعليمات السهلة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. في حال كانت adb موجودة لديك مسبقاً تجاهل هذه الخطوة وانتقل إلى الخطوة 2.
الخطوة 2:
زر التشغيل وزري خفض ورفع الصوت في آنٍ معاً. ستظهر لك قائمة fastboot مع كلمة Start. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الآن  قم بالضغط على زر رفع الصوت عدة مرات حتى تتغير كلمة Start إلى كلمة  Recovery ثم اضغط على زر التشغيل كي ندخل إلى قائمة الريكوفري. سيظهر لديك  على الشاشة شعار الأندرويد مع إشارة تعجب ضمن مثلث أحمر. الآن إضغط زر رفع  الصوت مع زر التشغيل في آنٍ معاً وسترى قائمة جديدة. قم عن طريق زر تخفيض  الصوت بالنزول إلى الخيار الثاني _apply update from adb_ واختياره عن طريق الضغط على زر التشغيل. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الخطوة 3:
قم  بوصل جهاز Galaxy Nexus بجهاز الكمبيوتر عن طريق وصلة USB. قم بنسخ ملف  التحديث الرسمي من غوغل الذي قمت بتحميله مسبقاً، إلى نفس المجلد الذي  تتواجد فيه أداة adb على الكمبيوتر، ولسهولة الاستخدام فقط قم بتغيير إسم  ملف التحديث إلى OTA.zip. في حال قمت بتثبيت حزمة التطوير Android SDK  ستعثر على adb ضمنها داخل مجلد platfrom tools. أما في حال قمت بتحميلها  بشكل مستقل فستجدها حيث قمت بحفظها.
الآن من سطر الأوامر قم بالتوجه إلى داخل مجلد adb (من خلال تعليمة cd) ثم اكتب السطر التالي وأنت ضمن المجلد: _adb sideload OTA.zip_ستقوم  هذه التعليمة بنقل ملف التحديث إلى الهاتف ثم تثبيته، وسيظهر لك عداد  متزايد من 1 إلى 100، عند وصوله إلى النهاية سيبدأ بتثبيت التحديث وهو  الأمر الذي سيستغرق دقائق قليلة. عند نهاية تثبيت التحديث ستظهر لك في  الأعلى القائمة الرئيسية، وهذا يعني أن التحديث أصبح جاهزاً.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الخطوة 4:
الآن،  ومن نفس القائمة، قم بإعادة التشغيل عبر الخيار reboot system now. سيتم  إعادة تشغيل الجهاز ومبروك عليك النسخة الجديدة أندرويد 4.3. *الطريقة 2: للريكوفري المخصص Custom Recovery (للمستخدم المتقدم)*
في  حال قمت مسبقاً بتثبيت ريكوفري مخصص، فكل ما عليك فعله هو نسخ ملف التحديث  الذي قمت بتحميله إلى الهاتف، ثم عمل الفلاش بالطريقة المعتادة. وبما أنك  (مستخدم متقدم) وقمت مسبقاً بتثبيت ريكورفي مخصص، سنفترض بأنك لا تحتاج إلى  شرح تفصيلي لخطوات عمل الفلاش للملف. لكننا سنشرح هنا بسرعة خطوات تطبيق  التحديث على ريكوفري ClockWorkMod لأنها الأشهر والأكثر انتشارًا:
1-  قم بإطفاء Galaxy Nexus ثم تشغيله عبر الضغط على زر التشغيل وزري خفض ورفع  الصوت في آنٍ معاً. ستظهر لك قائمة fastboot مع كلمة Start.
2- الآن  قم بالضغط على زر رفع الصوت عدة مرات حتى تتغير كلمة Start إلى Recovery  mode ثم اضغط على زر التشغيل كي ندخل إلى قائمة الريكوفري.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
3-  من القائمة، اختر الخيار الثاني install zip from sdcard وستظهر لك قائمة  جديدة اختر منها الخيار الأول choose zip from sdcard. ستظهر لك قائمة  ثالثة اختر منها الخيار الأول /0 وهو المسؤول عن إظهار محتويات ذاكرة  الهاتف.
4- استخدم زر رفع أو تخفيض الصوت للتنقل بين الملفات المخزنة  والذهاب إلى ملف التحديث الذي قمت بنسخه مسبقًا إلى الهاتف واضغط زر  التشغيل لتفعيله، ستظهر لك قائمة تسألك إن كنت تريد بالفعل تطبيق التحديث.  إضغط Yes وانتظر قليلًا ريثما يتم تطبيق التحديث.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
5- الآن وبعد انتهاء التحديث ستظهر لك قائمة جديدة، اضغط فيها على الخيار Go Back ثم اختر reboot system now
6-  الآن ستظهر لك قائمة فيها خطوة أخيرة وهامة، هذه القائمة تقول لك بأن  التحديث الذي قمت بتثبيته يريد حذف الريكوفري المخصص وتثبيت الريكوفري  الأصلي لأندرويد، والقائمة تعرض عليك إصلاح هذه المشكلة. إختر الخيار  الثاني Yes – Disable recovery flash، كي تحافظ على ريكوفري CWM. ستظهر لك  رسالة أخرى تنبهك بأنك قد تفقد الرووت وتعرض عليك إصلاح المشكلة. اختر منها  Yes, Fix root كي تحافظ على الرووت كذلك.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] _ملاحظة: خياري الحفاظ على الريكوفري والرووت متوفران فقط في النسخة رقم 6.0.2.3 من ClockWorkMod وما فوق._
الآن سيتم إعادة تشغيل الجهاز وترقية النظام وألف مبروك!

----------


## alireada

شــكرًا لك أخـي الكـريم

----------


## karim darwesh

الف شكر

----------


## Nassim-DZ_18

شكرا لك اخى على الاخبار

----------


## rachid52

جزاكم الله الف خير

----------

